# Someone else thinking in my head



## Steve123

This is probably going to sound very odd but I just wanted to see if anyone else has had experience with this.

About a year ago my anxiety (social, academic, everything really) was absolutely through the roof. I would rarely sleep at night and instead would lie in bed staring at the ceiling trying to ignore my heart beating out of my chest.

One night was particularly bad and I found my self curled up in the corner of the room moaning trying to ignore what was going on in my head. It's very hard to describe, I wouldn't call it voices but it felt like someone else was thinking in my head and taking over my mind. As far as I can remember most of the thoughts didn't have any content, but the feeling of thinking was there, but it was some foreign thinker that was forcefully using my mind, using my brain to think. It was a _very_ frightening experience.

I realize this sounds bizarre and most likely incomprehensible to most of you, I was just wondering if anyone else had had this happen before.


----------



## Noob

Hehe I took over this noobs brain awhile ago.
Not really lol. We share it.


----------



## Ramondo

Steve123 said:


> I realize this sounds bizarre and most likely incomprehensible to most of you, I was just wondering if anyone else had had this happen before.


Sure, many schizophrenics get this. But I guess you know you won't get a diagnosis of this online. (Assuming you're not already schizophrenic on medications, which a lot of posters somehow neglect to mention.)


----------



## Arcturus

Hi I experience very similar experiences as you, its called dissociation and derealization I litterally will feel at times like someone else is literally trying to take over my mind, my whole being, I will get migraines, loose track of time, find items I've bought that I dont remember buying and they are SO different than my style. Sometimes I can feel it coming on I call it "the darkness" and this other "thing" is so unlike me, its very hostile, hates me and I can actually hear "it" inside my head putting me down. It wants to be a rebel and wear biker jackets and biker boots and spiked wrists bands, I always wear jeans and a nice feminine top. It also is very self destructive in the sense that it wants me to hurt myself. Sometimes there are times in memory that are gone. But when this thing surfaces, it has a very manly nature and is pissed off, aggressive, angry, reclusive, thinks horrible things about me and is very depressed as well. I call it another person cause it is SO opposite of me. I have schizoaffective disorder and I know alot of times these are comorbid symtpoms of Schizoaffective disorder. But this "thing" has a name which I will not say because in doing so I feel like I'm giving "it" a life of its own. But its sudden, my whole personality/outlook/mood/changes. I get reclusive, withdrawn, hate society and actually like things that I dont like, like biker jackets spiked biker gear and it does NOT care for anyone else. So I would call what your'e going thru depersonalization with derealization, meaning your reality seems "fake" you seem "fake" you feel like you are watching yourself in a movie nothing seems real. And this "thing" is very much into self injury there have been mornings when I have woken up and have deep cut wounds and DONT remember doing them. so you are NOT alone. Psychiatry would be the best bet for you not a normal pcp cause a dr fixes the body a psychiatrist fixes the mind. Hang in there, I know what you are going thru and its very very tough. You will get thru this. Just keep saying to yourself when you feel this way, I am ME, nobody else exists in my mind but ME. I am in control of my own MIND AND BODY. Say it like a mantra. Just keep your head up and try to make an appt with a psychiatrist/psychologist, cause a psychiatrist can only dispense meds, pyschologists counsel and that is the #1 way to beat this.


----------



## Natal

that is kind of odd, the most similar thing that has happened to me is hearing my mom calling me but than I ask her if she needed me and she is all like 'i never called you' , that's about it.


----------



## KelsKels

That is pretty scary.. I think Arcturus is correct in labeling it dissociation. Your best bet is a psychologist. I hope your doing okay though, because that would be a real freaky experience. Best of luck to you.


----------



## precious007

It sound to me like internal hallucinations, often happens in bipolar and schizophrenia. 

I don't get another person, but my mind is racing sometimes so fast that I cannot control it, apart from that I get intrusive words or phrases that have nothing to do with what I am doing/thinking.


----------



## LainToWired

This sounds quite familiar... especially weird, corrupted thoughts in bed. Not voices, but not my own thoughts.


----------



## LeeHoltzclaw

People can say schizophrenia in my face all damn day . . .I am actually experiencing psychological warfare just like you are . . .and trust me that's what it is . .thepeopl who don't believe you are hypnotized not too . . .just like I am hypnotized to think they are absolutely crazy for thinking otherwise . . .but I know they are hypnotized . . someone has gotten in our brains for real and our bodies . . they even talk to me about it everyday . . they actually get me up and have me walk around for them by saying . . ."get him up and make him walk around for us." . .I hear all the dialogue all the time while under hypnosis . .I have tingling sensations every where . . .they say .. "**** with his butthole" . . then an entity starts massaging my rectum . . .they do other sexual things to me too . . .not fun . .my probem is . .I know everybody is suffering from this . . .and are so heightened and hypnotized they can barely hear it . . I know what is going on because anyone I am around will start talking about what the people in my head are saying they are thinking about or want to talk to me about. . .this happens with everyone . . .I can even hear them in the background thinking in their on voice . .it is pretty spookie . .but it is the truth . . I've always been this . . it is not a condition you are suffering from . . .IT IS REAL.


----------



## Ashley1990

that sounds familiar...i have that problem too


----------



## LeeHoltzclaw

I feel the same way . .I think that the people who don't talk about it are suffering from the feeling of being ignored to . .and think there is nothing going on because they believe that that feeling is put in by an outside force that knows better than us . .that is what I am told and hear . . .but it's actually psychological warfare and nobody speaks about it because they are told not to.


----------



## Mr Mug

I get that. Quite frequently i have thoughts that i know i would never think because they're so unlike me. But that it's like someone else is thinking them for me. It's really quite scary, it almost feels like another step towards losing control. :afr


----------



## ykme

Well, I'm not saying that you're suffering from schizophrenia but it might be a good idea to read up on orthomolecular medicine and psychiatric disorders.

It couldn't hurt, at least...


----------



## joanne92

i think i have this too because when i ask myself questions in my head then i get another voice telling me the answer rather than me telling the answer if you know what i mean? and it can be frustrating when you hear an answer you do not like so then i try and resist the second voice, i dont hear it all the time though just most of the time, is this the same thing? x


----------



## Fear Goggles

It's amazing how drastically anxiety can affect us. I've been getting that feeling of someone else thinking inside my head for quite some time now. It didn't really bother me at first, in fact I kinda liked it. It wasn't overpowering, it was just there in the background. Most of the time what was being said (or thought) was utterly incoherent, but occasionally some meaning would break through. I found it absolutely fascinating. Sleep deprivation and drugs seem to aggravate the condition, but no so much as to cause alarm. Recently that "voice" has become more prominent. I think letting it co-exist within me was a mistake. Last night it found it's way into my dreams, it was very strange. There was this "click" sensation and then that voice kinda took over. I couldn't suppress it. I can't remember what it was saying, but it was very angry at something. I woke up shortly after this and the voice was still there, as prominent as it was in my dream. It subsided after about 5 minutes of telling how pathetic I am. It was quite frighting. Not sure if it's schizophrenia or just extreme anxiety.

I do experience episodes of derealization and depersonalization as well. I just always attributed them to drug use and anxiety.

Arcturus, what you're describing does not sound like mere derealization, but rather Dissociative Identity Disorder (also known as multiple personality disorder). If you haven't done so already, you should really seek professional help.


----------



## madelinechism

Everyday from since i can honestly recall ive heard actual voices.They say things rationally and relevent to situations maybe itts my consciouness but theres more than 1 more like 3 or 4.If you could hear them without seeing me youd swear a group of people were conversing with me just as youd witness anywhere else.Its odd to me or i guess normal since its been this way for soo long but i hate that sometimes i respond to them in public attracting confused stares from strangers when i move my mouth and hands quietly to myself.I really dont want to talk to them id rather just be by myself but somehow theyll always say something ill eventually enevatably it seems react to...I think maybe subconsciously im depenedent on them because when i try and ignore them its like suddenly I'm overwhelmingly lonely scared and even paranoid until i give in and talk...Im 18 and too old for whatever this is i figured itd go away by now but im goin on 19 and there STILL HERE!


----------



## madelinechism

Also they say that the real denise which is me so i thought is coming...which makes no sense because i am denise.I ask them who am i and they say a figment of her imagination?


----------



## Youknowmeasyou

Hey, I know exactly what you mean... it talks, it walks and makes you think... sounds like a woman really. It has a power over you and you can't stop just like you can't stop liking your favorite food, or a big bag of money... you become a being that you never wanted to be, and now you are stuck. You better win, or else it will kill you... it won't kill you in a nice way like putting a gun in your mouth, but it will make your life a nightmare! Things you like, you will fear... family; Gone, Loved ones: gone.... deal with it now... someone gave it to you as a gift but it's only a gift if you can beat it. Afterwards, you will be stronger, wiser and smarter than you were before you came into contact with it. The trick is...


----------



## Youknowmeasyou

To all the other people saying stuff... what you are explaining is your own ID... look it up (ID, Superego, and the ego)! What this guy is suffering from is an outer exhibition of will. Apparently god gave us all a will... can you imagine what beings that we don't know about would give to get that? Think about it... there are sick sick sick people out there that end up saying... "I don't know why I did that..." Fight dude... or you will suffer forever. Did you know that the human mind remembers 400 billion bits of information a sec. When you are asleep, I think its more... Advice to you... dude, practice will control, when you are awake, tell yourself yes when you mean it and tell yourself no when you mean it and stick to and don't dwell on it.


----------



## Cheskey

Mm, I get that sometimes too. I know I'm not schizophrenic or anything, though 
It doesn't even scare me really, I just kind of roll with it.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Man. Psychosis proves fascinating reading when one is stoned. Other people thinking using my head. WTF? I don't even get those things from drugs. 

Not trying to make fun of anyone it's just that I find it such a hard concept to grasp...


----------



## whattothink

Sounds like the beginnings of psychosis.

Have a look at this short test for attenuated psychosis. If you score at all high, print it off and discuss with your doctor.

http://counsellingresource.com/lib/quizzes/misc-tests/schizophrenia-test/


----------



## januce45

i totally agree that this is real there is somekind of ****in **** *** thing controlling my mind and body putting me down. i cannot agree with you guys more that i would feel that people can mess with my thinking and actually know what am thinking of i could know what their thinking about me. and that invisible entity messing with my private parts are real


----------



## Good123bill

I have experience in a case where I stop my way of life as if someone is using my brain, i dont feel good at all or safe


----------



## Good123bill

the person has always been in my head i cant remove them i think i can but it is soul crushing


----------



## Avioli

This could be many different things. It is interesting that it was only emotion, an emotion you didn't feel attached to.. without context? It might be a suppressed feeling leaking out, or you were starting to doze off despite your peak stress levels. 
Or extreme stress/anxiety was causing you to experience a delusion/hallucination (although it doesn't sound that way based on how you described it.) 
It could even be a somewhat combination of the above, you could be developing a form of dissociation from the stress you have to constantly deal with. Such as your consciousness subconsciously disconnecting from certain thoughts&feelings, placing them in separate sectioned areas of your brain, in an attempt to reduce your stress levels. Or like others said, maybe it's a mild case of psychosis.

At any rate, it's best to explore the phenomenon with a professional therapist, to find the most accurate diagnosis.


----------

